# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  خواطر في طلب العلم.

## أحمد رمضان خلف

*بسم الله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أما بعد..*
*خاطبني لسان الحال بأبيات المتنبي-رحمه الله-
علي قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم 
وتأتي علي قدر الكرام المكارم
وتعظم في عين الصغير صغارها
وتصغر في عين العظيم العظائم*
*فقلت هلا شمرنا عن ساعد الكسل ، بما يذهب عنا الملل ، من قول كان أو عمل.
فهممت أن أجمع كناشة في طلب العلم ؛ عسى من الله واجب أن ينفع بها عباده ، والله المستعان وعليه التكلان ،وإليه المرجع والمآل.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*مفاتيح العلم الثلاثة وهي: 
المفتاح الأول: أن تقرأ قراءةً صحيحةً.
المفتاح الثاني: أن تكتب كتابةً صحيحةً. 
المفتاح الثالث: أن تَفْهم فهماً صحيحاً.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*#تعلم لا أدري***

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

**العلم نصفان*
***1*ما حوته قماطر العلم.
*2*ونصف هو قولك *لا أدري/لا أعلم*.
**يقول أبو الدرداء -رضي الله عنه-* 
**قول الرجل فيما لايعلم -لا أعلم- نصف العلم*.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال مالك رحمه الله*
**كان ابن عباس-رضي الله عنه- يقول
إذا أخطأ العالم-لا أدري-أصيبت مقالته**
*قال ابن وهب رحمه الله *لو كتبنا عن مالك لا أدري لملأنا الألواح**

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*عن أبي الذيال رحمه الله قال:
**"تعلم لا أدري 
فإنك إن قلت لا أدري .... علموك حتي تدري.
وإن قلت أدري .... سألوك حتي لا تدري".*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وكما قال الشاعر:
**فإن جهلت ما سئلت عنه 
ولم يكن عندك علم منه
فلا تقل فيه بغير فهم
إن الخطأ مزر بأهل العلم
وقل إذا أعياك ذاك الأمر
مالي بما تسأل عنه خبر
فذاك شطر العلم عن العلمآ
كذا ما زالت تقول الحكمآ.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وصية حكيم:
**لا تكن كمن قيل له
جهلت فعاديت العلوم وأهلها
كذاك يعادي العلم من هو جاهله
ومن كان يهوي أن يري متصدرا
ويكره-لا أدري-أصيبت مقالته.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*تعلمت...فاعمل.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال الثوري رحمه الله 
*العلم يهتف بالعمل,فإن أجابه وإلا ارتحل*
*
*وقال الشعبي رحمه الله
***كنا نستعين علي حفظ الحديث بالعمل به**

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وعن أبي أيوب السختياني رحمه الله قال قال لي أبو قلابة
"إذا أحدث الله لك علما فأحدث له عبادة.ولا يكن همك أن تحدث به"*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*فالله الله طلاب العلم
*زينوا العلم ولا تتزينوا به**


*وأعيذكم بالله من علم المنافق..وقد قيل 
*علم المنافق في قوله.وعلم المؤمن في عمله**

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال ابن هشام النحوي:
ومن يصطبر للعلم يظفر بنيله
ومن يخطب الحسناء يصبر علي البذل
ومن لم يذل النفس في طلب العلا
يسيرا يعش دهرا طويلا أخا ذل.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-..وبعضهم نسبه للإمام علي-رضي الله عنه-
**ألا لن تنال العلم إلا بستة 
سأنبئك عن مجموعها ببيان
ذكاء وحرص واجتهاد وبلغة
وإرشاد أستاذ وطول زمان.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-..وبعضهم نسبه للإمام علي-رضي الله عنه-
**أخي لن تنال العلم إلا بستة 
سأنبئك عن تفصيلها ببيان
ذكاء وحرص واجتهاد وبلغة
وصحبة أستاذ وطول زمان.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه:**
الناس في جهة التمثيل أكفاء
أبوهم آدم والأم حواء
نفس كنفس وأرواح مشاكلة
وأعظم خلقت فيهم وأعضاء
فإن يكن لهم من أصلهم حسب
يفاخرون به فالطين والماء
ما الفضل إلا لأهل العلم إنهم
علي الهدي لمن استهدي أدلاء
وقدر كل امرئ ما كان يحسنه
وللرجال علي الأفعال أسماء.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*خذ من كل فن أحسنه.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال ابن أغنس:
ما أكثر العلم وما أوسعه
من الذي يقدر أن يجمعه
إن كنت لابد له طالبا 
محاولا فالتمس أحسنه.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وروى عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما
 أنه قال: العلم أكثر من أن يحصى، فخذوا أرواحه، ودعوا ظروفه.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وقفة في زمن لا يسر
**مهما يكن فلا تحزن يا طالب العلم ، علي ظهور الجهل ، وقلة العلم ، وقبض العلماء ، واتخاذ الناس رؤوسا جهالا فضلوا وأضلوا فيا هذا عليك بزاد الأنبياء، وغذاء العقلاء.*
*علم ينفع
وعمل يرفع.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وَقَالَ الْجَاحِظُ:
الْعِلمُ عَزِيزُ الْجَانِبِ، لَا يُعْطِيكَ بَعْضَهُ حَتَّى تُعْطِيهِ كُلَّكَ، وَأَنْتَ إِذَا أَعْطَيْتَهُ كُلَّكَ كُنْتَ مِنْ إِعْطَائِهِ إِيَّاكَ الْبَعْضَ عَلَى خَطَرٍ.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*عَن أبي عُبَيْدَة قَالَ: قَالَ أَبُو الْأسود: 
"لَيْسَ شَيْء أعز من الْعلم، وَذَلِكَ أَن الْمُلُوك حكام على النَّاس، وَالْعُلَمَاء حكام على الْمُلُوك."
*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*..وصيتي لك..
إن أردت العلم فعليك بالتقوى..إن لم تصدقني اقرأ قوله -تعالى-
"واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله"*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*( من أين نبدأ ؟)
نحو منهج عملى في طلب العلوم الشرعية*

* 
قد آذن الركب بالرحيل ومازلت أراك حائرًا ، تتعثر خطاك ، تقول : كيف السبيل ؟ كيف أطلب العلم ؟ من أين أبدأ ؟
وإنْ كان مضى طرفٌ من ذلك عارضًا فيما مرَّ فذا أوان بيانه ، فامضِ بإذن الله موفقًا ، والله أسأل أن يرزقنا الصدق والإخلاص في القول والعمل ، وأنْ يكتب لنا الصواب ، ويجنبنا الزلل إنَّه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .
أيها المتفقه ..
لابد لك من منهجين يمضيان معًا ، لا ينفك أحدهما عن الآخر ، منهج في تلقي العلوم الشرعية ، ومنهج في التربية ، فأنت تعلم أنَّ أصول المنهج ثلاثة : التوحيد والاتباع والتزكية .
قال الله تعالى : " رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ " [ البقرة/129 ]
وقوله تعالى : " لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِّنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِن كَانُواْ مِن قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُّبِين " [آل عمران/164]
وقال جل وعلا : " هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِن كَانُوا مِن قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ " [ الجمعة/2 ]
فرسالة الأنبياء وورثتهم من بعدهم تتناول تلك الجوانب الثلاثة ، فلابد من علم وعمل ودعوة ، لابد من تزكية للنفوس وشحذ للعقول ، والمنهج الذي لا يراعي هذه الجوانب الثلاثة منهج يجانب الصواب.*
*المنهج في طلب العلوم الشرعية**أيها المتفقه ..
كثير من طلبة العلم يخبط خبط عشواء بسبب افتقاده للمنهجية في التعلم ، فهو لا يعرف ماذا يدرس ؟ بماذا يبدأ ؟ ما هي الكتب التي عليه أن يقتنيها ؟
والأمر سهل ميسور ـ بإذن الله تعالى ـ فإنَّ سلفنا الصالح قد قيدوا في ترتيب العلوم مصنفات لبيان هذه المسالة .
ولابد أن تعرف قواعد السير حتى لا يتعثر جوادك :
أولا : العلم كثير ، والعمر قصير ، فلا تشتغل بمفضول عن فاضل ، ولا تتعدَّ .
ثانيًا : خذ من كل علم بطرفه بادئ الأمر ثمَّ ترقَّ في الدرجات .
ثالثًا : علومنا كلٌ واحد فلا تركن لجانب دون الآخر .
رابعًا : علومنا منها علوم وسائل ، ومنها علوم ثمرات ، فابدأ بالبذر ، واصبر في زمان السقي ، وارتقب حصول الثمرة لتحصدها .
خامسًا : لابد من المنهجية والمرحلية ، فلكل علم ثلاث مراتب : اقتصار ، واقتصاد ، واستقصاء .
فهن ثلاث : للمبتدئ ، والمتوسط ، والمنتهي .
ولا يجوز بحال أنْ تأخذ ما جُعل لمن هو أرقى منك درجة ، وإلا بنيت من غير أسس صحيحة ، وتلك آفة التَّسرع والعجلة ، فلا تعجلْ .
سادسًا : قدِّم فروض الأعيان على فروض الكفايات على المندوبات ، وإياك ومكروه ناهيك عن حرام [1].
سابعًا : لابد من متابعٍ دليل يأخذ بيدك ، يبصِّرك بمفاتيح العلوم ، ومداخل الكتب ، لتنأى عن شبهة " تصحيف " أو " تحريف " ، ولابد أنْ يكون دليلك سلفي المنهج لتتربى بعيدًا عن التأويلات الباطلة والآراء الشاذة المنكرة .
ثامنًا : لكل علم وفن مصطلحاته ، ولا مشاحة في الاصطلاح ، فاحرص على اقتناء معاجم المصطلحات ، واجعل لكل علم دفترًا عندك ، ودوِّن فيه كل مصطلح جديد .
تاسعًا : لا يمر بك يوم دون تحصيل ، فوقتك رأس مالك ، والعلماء أبخل النَّاس بزمانهم
الوقت أنفس ما عنيت بحفظه وأراه أسهل ما عليك يضيع
عاشرًا : الكتاب خير جليس ، وأفضل أنيس ، فلا تقرا قراءة الغافل ، بل حادثه وحاوره ، لا تكن كالإسفنجة تتشرب كل شيء ، بل كن كالقارورة المصمتة ، تبصر من وراء حجاب .*
*الجدول العلمي في كل فن**تبيهات :
1) ما يذكر من الكتب ليس ملزمًا فقد يكون هناك كتابًا آخر على نفس المستوى والشاكلة ، فاستنصح من خبير بالفن ليدلك .
2) عليك باقتناء الطبعات المحققة لاسيما لأئمة المحققين كالشيخ / أحمد شاكر ، والشيخ / الألباني ، والشيخ/ محمود شاكر ـ رحمهما الله ـ والأستاذ / عبد السلام هارون ، ومحمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم وغيرهم فاستبصر .*
*أولاً : القرآن الكريم .
• حفظه .
قال أهل العلم : أول العلم حفظ القرآن . فلابد أن يبدأ طالب العلم بحفظ القرآن الكريم كاملاً ، نعم حفظ القرآن فرض كفاية على الجملة ، لكنَّا نقول بتعينه على طلبة العلم الملتزمين في عصرنا ، فإذا تقاعس هؤلاء فمن يسد الثغرة ويكفَّ عن الأمة ؟
1) ومن أقرب الوسائل لذلك إدمان التلاوة ، واستغلال الأوقات المباركة كالسحر والبكور ، والتزام طبعة واحدة من المصحف لترتسم في مخيلتك صورة تتابع الآيات في الصفحة ، ودوام المراجعة في أداء نوافل الصلاة والقيام والسير في الطرقات ، وغض البصر فإنَّه من أكثر المعينات لحفظ العلوم كافة .
2) تأدب بآداب حفظ القرآن ، واقتنِ في ذلك ، " التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن " للإمام النووي ـ رحمه الله ـ
3) استثمر سني الحفظ الذهبية ( حتى الثالثة والعشرين من عمرك ) ، ومن فاتته فلا ييأس ، فالموفق من وفقه الله تعالى ، واستعن بالله ولا تعجز*
*تنبيه
من الكتب النافعة في مسألة حفظ القرآن .
القواعد الذهبية في حفظ القرآن الكريم للشيخ /عبد الرحمن عبد الخالق .
عون الرحمن في حفظ القرآن للشيخ / أبو ذر القلموني .
• أحكام التلاوة والتجويد .
لابد من المشافهة في تعلم هذا العلم .
اتقن قراءة من القراءات كحفص عن عاصم ،
ابدأ : بمتن تحفة الأطفال فاحفظها
ومن شروحه :
فتح الأقفال شرح متن تحفة الأطفال للناظم سليمان الجمزوري [2].
بغية الكمال شرح تحفة الأطفال الشيخ / أسامة عبد الوهاب .
ثنِّ : بحفظ متن الجزرية .
ومن شروحه
" فتح المريد في علم التجويد " عبد الحميد يوسف منصور .
وانتهِ : بهداية القاري إلى تجويد كلام الباري للشيخ عبد الفتاح السيد عجمي المرصفي
• علوم القرآن
ابدأ بـ : لمحات في علوم القرآن . محمد الصباغ .
مباحث في علوم القرآن صبحي الصالح أو مناع القطان .
ثنَّ بـ : التبيان لبعض المباحث المتعلقة بالقرآن طاهر الجزائري .
ثمَّ : الإتقان في علوم القرآن السيوطي .
وانته بـ : البرهان في علو القرآن الزركشي .
• أصول التفسير
ابدأ بـ : رسالة في أصول التفسير لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .
ثنِ بـ : بحوث في أصول التفسير محمد الصباغ .
وأخيرًا : قواعد التفسير جمعًا ودراسة خالد بن عثمان السبت فإنَّه جيد في هذا الباب .
• كتب التفسير
من الكتب التي أرخت تأريخًا طيبًا لحركة التفسير " كتاب التفسير والمفسرون " للشيخ / محمد حسين الذهبي ، وهو كتاب جيد على الحقيقة .
أما كتب التفسير ذاتها
فابدأ بـ : تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان عبد الرحمن السعدي ثمَّ : تيسير العلي القدير مختصر تفسير ابن كثير نسيب الرفاعي
أو عمدة التفسير (لكنه لم يكتمل ) أحمد شاكر
ثنِ بـ : محاسن التأويل القاسمي
انتهِ : جامع البيان لابن جرير الطبري*
*ثانيًا : علوم السنة
1) لا تشتغل بالحديث قبل حفظ القرآن وأخذ نصيبك منه .
2) لا تعمد إلى الاشتغال بفروع تخصصية قد سدَّها غيرك ، فتشتغل بمفضول عن فاضل .
3) الحديث بحر لا ساحل له فالنَّهل من السنة تفنى الأعمار دون الإتيان على آخره .
4) لابد أن تكون لك حصيلة ضخمة من الأحاديث النبوية تتكاثر مع الوقت ، فالسنة لواؤك ، وبها يقوم منهجك .
دواوين السنة
ابدأ بـ : الأربعين النووية فاحفظها
واستأنس بشرحها المبارك " جامع العلوم والحكم " لابن رجب الحنبلي وقد زاد عليها .
ثمَّ : عليك بـ " رياض الصالحين " فإنَّه كتاب مبارك ، كتاب منهج ، سلفي محض .
واستأنس بشرحه " نزهة المتقين شرح رياض الصالحين " في مجلدين لمجموعة من العلماء ، ولشيخنا ابن عثيمين شرح حديث عليه فاقتنه .
ثمَّ : " الترغيب والترهيب " للمنذري ، وقد خرج تحقيق الشيخ الألباني لجزء منه .
ثمَّ : عليك بالكتب الستة :
قال بعض شيوخنا : لا يجاوز طال العلم الخامسة والعشرين إلا وقد أتى على الكتب الستة قراءة وفهمًا ، فعليك بـ :
صحيح البخاري مع شرحه الماتع " فتح الباري " .
صحيح مسلم مع شرح الإمام النووي له .
جامع الترمذي وشرحه " تحفة الأحوذي " للمباركفوري .
سنن أبي داود وشرحه " عون المعبود " لشمس الدين آبادي .
سنن النسائي وشرح السيوطي عليه .
وسنن ابن ماجه وشرح السيوطب عليه أيضًا .
واستأنس في السنن الأربعة بجهود العلامة الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في تصحيحها وتضعيفها .
ثمَّ تنتهي بمرحلة " المعاجم والمسانيد والمصنفات " كمعاجم الطبراني الثلاثة ، ومسند الإمام أحمد ، ومسند البزار ، ومسند أبي يعلى ، ومصنف عبد الرزاق ومصنف ابن أبي شيبة .
ولا يفوتك " الجامع الصغير وزياداته " للسيوطي ، مع تحقيق الشيخ الألباني في " صحيح الجامع الصغير " و " ضعيف الجامع " فإنَّه كتاب لا يخلو منه بيت داعية ولا طالب علم فضلاً عن عالم ، ويمتاز بسهولة وقصر أحاديثه فيمكنك حفظ طائفة هائلة من " صحيح الجامع " تكوِّن حصيلة جيدة لك .
والكتاب مرتب على حروف الهجاء ، وقد رتبه الأخ / عوني نعيم الشريف على الموضوعات ، وخرج في أربعة مجلدات باسم " ترتيب احاديث الجامع الصغير وزياداته " .
• مصطلح الحديث
ابدأ بـ : تيسير مصطلح الحديث محمود الطحان .
واحفظ : البيقونية ، واقتنِ شرح الشيخ ابن عثيمين عليها .
ثمَّ : نخبة الفكر وشرحها نزهة النظر لابن حجر العسقلاني .
ثمَّ : الباعث الحثيث لابن كثير ، أو قواعد التحديث للقاسمي .
ثمَّ : متن التقريب للإمام النووي ، وشرحه الجامع " تدريب الراوي " للسيوطي .
وأخيرًا : ألفية العراقي . وشرحه " فتح المغيث " للسخاوي .
وإن شئت ألفية السيوطي فلا بأس .
وفي علوم الحديث بشكل عام اقتنِ " مباحث في علوم الحديث " للشيخ/ مناع القطان .*
*تنبيه
لا بأس أن تتدرب على تخريج الأحاديث بالطريقة المثلى ، بتتبع الطرق والحكم على الأسانيد ، فقط على سبيل الدربة ، ففيها فوائد عظيمة تمكنك من الاحتكاك بكتب السنة ومعرفة مناهجها .
ولا شك أنَّك ستحتاج في بحثك عن معرفة أصول هذا الفن ، فاقتنِ :
أصول التخريج محمود الطحان .
التأصيل بكر أبو زيد ( خرج منه مجلد واحد فقط ) .

ثالثًا : علم التوحيد أو العقيدة .
ابدأ بـ : وأرشح لك ـ أيها المتفقه ـ بعض الكتب التي تدلك على العقيدة الصحيحة السلفية " عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة."
ابدأ بـ : 200 سؤال وجواب في العقيدة .
ثمَّ : رسالة " العقيدة الصحيحة " للشيخ ابن باز ـ رحمه الله ـ
ثم َّ : شرح العقيدة الواسطية لخليل هراس .
وللشيخ ابن عثيمين مجموعة في (33 شريطًا ) في شرح الوسطية فاقتنه مع الكتاب .
ثمَّ : احفظ " كتاب التوحيد " لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، وشروحه كـ " فتح المجيد " ، " وتيسير العزيز الحميد "
ثمَّ : معارج القبول للحافظ أحمد حكمي .
ثمَّ : شرح العقيدة الطحاوية. لأبى العز الحنفي.

إلى أن تنتهي بكتب سلفنا الرائعة مثل :
السنة . لابن أبي عاصم .
الإبانة . لابن بطة .
شرح أصول أهل السنة والجماعة للالكائي.
وفي بعض المباحث المهمة :
في الولاء والبراء : اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .
في الاسماء والصفات القواعد المثلى في الاسماء الحسنى للشيخ ابن عثيمين .
العذر بالجهل للشيخ / أحمد فريد .
القضاء والقدر شفاء العليل لابن قيم الجوزية .
مسألة العلو اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية لابن قيم الجوزية ، وكتاب " العلو للعلى الغفار " للحافظ الذهبي ، مع مختصره للشيخ الألباني .
وبالجملة ليكن لك من كتب ورسائل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم وأئمتنا منهلاً عذبًا ليصفو اعتقادك وفق عقيدة السلف الصالح .*
*رابعًا : الفقه .
تقدم معك رأينا في مسألة تعلم الفقه ، ولذلك فالاختيار أن يبدأ بمتن من المتون الفقهية على مذهب من المذاهب الأربعة المعتبرة
فابدأ بـ :
ففي الفقه الحنفي : " مختصر القدوري " المسمى بـ " الكتاب " مع شرحه " اللباب في شرح الكتاب " للشيخ عبد الغني الغنيمي الميداني .
ثمَّ " بداية المبتدي " وشرحه " الهداية شرح بداية المبتدي " للمرغيناني ، وشرحها " العناية " للبابرتي .
ثمَّ " بدائع الصنائع " للكاساني .
وينتهي بموسوعة الفقه الحنفي " المبسوط " للسرخسي ، و" حاشية ابن عابدين " المسماه بـ " حاشية رد المحتار على الدر المختار "
وفي الفقه الشافعي : " متن أبي شجاع " أو يحفظ " متن المهذب " للشيرازي .
ثم عليه ب " الروضة " ، و " منهاج الطالبين" للإمام النووى –رحمه الله- .
فأما " الروضة" ، فهو مختصرُ من كتاب " فتح العزيز شرح الوجيز" للرافعىِّ .
وأمَّا " المنهاج " ، فإنه من الكتب المعتمدة عند المتأخرين من فقهاء الشافعية وهو مختصر لكتاب " المحرر " للرافعى كذلك .
ثم عليه ب " المجموع شرح المهذب " للإمام النووى أيضاً وهو أصلُ عظيمُ فى المذهب كله.
قال النووى –رحمه الله- : .............
وفي الفقه المالكي : " رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني " المسماه بـ ( باكورة السعد ) أو ( مختصر خليل ) .
ثم عليه ب :
" مواهب الجليل شرح مختصر الخليل " للحطَّاب، وهو من أشهر شروح "مختصر الخليل" .
ثم عليه ب :
" الشرح الكبير على مختصر الخليل " لأحمد بن محمد بن محمد بن احمد العدوى المالكى الشهير بالدردير ( ت 1201 ه ) ، وهو من الشروح المعتمدة فى المذهب.
ثم " حاشية الدسوقى على الشرح الكبير" لابن عرفة الدسوقى ( ت 1230 ه ) .
ومن الكتب الحديثة :
" مواهب الجليل من أدلة الخليل " للشيخ أحمد بن أحمد المختار الشنقيطى –وهو ابن عام صاحب " أضواء البيان" ، وطبعته إدارة إحياء التراث الإسلامى بقطر .
وفي الفقه الحنبلي : متن " عمدة الأحكام " لابن قدامة المقدسي ، وشرحه " العدة "
ثمَّ " المقنع " لابن قدامة وشرحه " الروض المربع " .
ثمَّ " الكافي " لابن قدامة أيضًا .
وينتهي بـ " المغني " لابن قدامة ، الذي يعد مرجعًا مهم في الفقه المقارن ، وأنت ترى أنَّه في آخر الطريق ، وللأسف الشديد يبدأ به الكثيرون .

لا بأس في مرحلة متقدمة من الاستئناس بـ
" فقه السنة " للشيخ / سيد سابق ، مع تعليقات الشيخ / الألباني في " تمام المنة "
" سبل السلام " للصنعاني .
وعلى طالب الفقه المتقدم متابعة المجلات الفقهية المتخصصة ، وإصدارات المجامع الفقهية العالمية ، كالمجمع الفقهي بمكة ، وفتاوى اللجنة الدائمة بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، وفتاوى دار الإفتاء المصرية ، والقراءة في الأبحاث العصرية للاطلاع على رأي فقهاء العصر فيما يجد .*
*خامسًا : أصول الفقه .
1) لا يتعلم الأصول إلا بعد الانتهاء من المرحلة الأولى في الفقه ليتصور طالب العلم الفروع الفقهية في البداية ، ثمَّ يتعلم كيفية تأصيل الأصول ، وتخريج الفروع من الأصول .
2) قد يحتاج طالب العلم إلى دراسة منطقية أو كلامية ليحسن التعامل مع كتب الأصول التي استقت من المنطق والكلام ، فلا ينبغي أن يتعدى طالب العلم ذلك بمعنى ألا يستفيض في دراسة هذه العلوم التي كرهها سلفنا وحذروا منها كما تدري ، وبحمد الله ثمَّ جهود مباركة في تخليص علم أصول الفقه من الكلاميات ، والتركيز على جانب الثمثيل من النصوص الشرعية .
كيف تطلب علم الأصول ؟
ابدأ بـ : " أصول الفقه " لعبد الوهاب خلاف أو لأبي زهرة ، أو لأحمد إبراهيم ، ثمَّ للخضري .
ثمَّ : " أصول الفقه " لأبي النور زهير .
ثمَّ : " معالم أصول الفقه عند أهل السنة والجماعة " لمحمد حسين الجيزاني .
والحنفي المذهب :
عليه بحاشية " التلويح على التوضيح " للتفتازاني .
" والتقرير والتحبير " للكمال بن الهمام .
ومن عداه عليه بـ : " نهاية السول " للإسنوي الشافعي ، " وجمع الجوامع " لتاج الدين السبكي .
وتنتهي عند أفضل ما ألِّف في الأصول ومقاصد الشريعة " كتاب الموافقات " للإمام الشاطبي .
وفي قضية مقاصد الشريعة لا بأس بكتاب " مقاصد الشريعة " للطاهر بن عاشور أو لعلال الفاسي.
ومن هذا الباب كتاب " مقاصد المكلفين " للدكتور/ عمر الأشقر .
وهو بحثُ مفيدُ ماتعُ عليك به، ولو أن تسطره بيدك لكان أولى.*
*سادسًا : علوم اللغة .
1) علوم اللغة متشعبة ، والمجتهد في اللغة مجتهد في الشرع كما قال الشاطبي .
2) إنَّما سقمت الأفهام يوم صرنا أعاجم فلا تقل : علوم لغة ، وعلوم شرع ، فعلوم اللغة جزء خطير من علوم الشريعة ، فعليها مدار ضبط الأفهام فتنبه .
في علم النحو :
ابدأ بـ : " الأجرومية " فاحفظها ، واستأنس بشرح " التحفة السنية " عليها للشيخ / محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد .
ثمَّ : " قطر الندى " لابن هشام .
ثمَّ : " شذور الذهب " له أيضًا .
وفي المرحلة الثانية
ابدأ بـ : حفظ الألفية وتدرج مع شروحها .
شرح ابن عقيل ، ثمَ شرح الأشموني ، ثمَّ حاشية الصبان
وفي المرحلة الثالثة
عليك بـ " مغني اللبيب " لابن هشام ، و " المفصل " لابن يعيش ، وأخيرًا " الكتاب " لسيبويه .
في علم الصرف
ابدأ بـ " شذا العرف في علم الصرف "
ثمَّ " لامية الأفعال " ، وكثير ممَّا مرَّ ذكره من الكتب النحوية تحوي مباحث علم الصرف المختلفة .
في علم البلاغة
ابدأ بـ " البلاغة الواضحة " لعلي الجارم
ثمَّ " مقدمة تفسير ابن النقيب " تحقيق د/ زكريا سعيد علي .
ثمَّ " أسرار البلاغة " و " دلائل الإعجاز " كلاهما لعبد القاهر الجرجاني بتحقيق الشيخ /محمود محمد شاكر .
في غريب الكتاب والسنة .
المفردات في غريب القرآن الراغب الأصفهاني .
النهاية في غريب الأثر لابن الأثير
في المعاجم
اقتنِ " مختار الصحاح " لا يفارقك جيبك .
ثمَّ ابدأ في التعامل مع المعاجم المختلفة بأنواعها :
كالوسيط والوجيز ، ولسان العرب لابن منظور ، والبحر المحيط للفيروز آبادي .
في الأدب
ابدأ بـ " حفظ المعلقات السبع " لتكوِّن حصيلة لغوية جيدة .
اقرأ في " خزانة الأدب " للبغدادي ، " صبح الأعشى " للقلقشندي ، ودواوين أبي الطيب المتنبي وأبي تمام والبحتري وأبي العتاهية وغيرهم من الشعراء ، تجنب الرديء المخالف ، والتمس من أشعار الحكمة ما ينفعك .

أيها المتفقه ..
قد آذن الركب بالرحيل ، وقد بلغت جهدي في نصحك ، فهلا شمرت عن ساعد الجد ،عساك أبصرت السبيل ، وقد بقى اليسير من العمل ، كي نبلغ فيك الأمل ، فبالله لا تركن فأمتك مقهورة ، والأيدي مقطوعة ، والآمال عليك معقودة.
أسأل الله تعالى أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا ، وأن ينفعنا بما يعلمنا ، وأن يزيدنا علمًا .*
*------------------
[1] ممَّا يحرم تعلمه السحر والموسيقى ، وكذلك الفلسفة في قطر لم تفشُ فيه ، فإنْ فشت تعلمها المضطر لاستدفاع ضررها عن الناس ، وبيان خطرها ، ورد قالة السوء ، ومنها تعلم القوانين الوضعية للحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ، والقاعدة شهيرة : الوسائل تأخذ حكم المقاصد ، فكل ما أدى إلى حرام فهو حرام ، كمن يتعلم صناعة الخمور أو السجائر ، أو المعاملات الربوية الخبيثة في البنوك وشركات التأمين ، فكل ذلك حرام تعلمه فضلاً عن العمل به .
[2] طُبع بمكتبة محمد علي صبيح وأولاده بالأزهر الشريف .*

*وكتبه
محمد بن حسين يعقوب*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*لا تتكلم في العلم مع من تدري جهله فلربما أذهب نوره بفهمه خاطيء.
**سأكتم علمي عن ذوي الجهل طاقتي ** ولا أنثر الدر النفيس على الغنم 
فإن يسر الله الكريم بفضله ** وصادفت أهلا للعلوم وللحكم 
بثثت مفيدا واستفدت ودادهم ** وإلا فمخزون لدي ومكتتم 
فمن منح الجهال علما أضاعه ** ومن منع المستوجبين فقد ظلم!*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال الخليل بن أحمد 
إِذا كُنْتَ لاَ تَدْرِي ،وَلَمْ تَكُ بِالَّذِي ... يُسائِلُ مَنْ يَدْرِي ، فَكَيْفَ إِذاً تَدْرِي!!
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام
"طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم"..ولم تذكر مسلمة للتغليب.
وأزيدك من الشعر بيتا..
وما اكتسب المعالي طالبوها *** بمثل أداء ما افترض الجليل.
والعلم فريضة...فتعلم ،، نفع الله بك.
*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*من العلم الإنصاف.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال ابن أبي أويس، كان مالك يستعمل الأنصاف ويقول :
ليس في الناس أقل منه فأردت المداومة عليه.* *[ترتيب المدارك وتقريب المسالك 1/ 128]*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وقال الإمام أحمد: 
ما أحسن الإنصاف في كل شيء.**[تاريخ بغداد ط العلمية 6/ 237]*
*وقال الجوزجاني:
إن الإنصاف خلة يجب استعمالها وإن كانت قليلة في الناس.**[أحوال الرجال ص: 327]*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وأنشد إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار لنفسه أبيات منها: [تاريخ بغداد وذيوله ط العلمية 6/ 300]*
*وأستعمل الإنصاف في الناس كلهم ... فلا أصل الجافي ولا أقطع الحبلا*
*ومن حكمة العرب: الْإِنْصَاف أحسن الْأَوْصَاف.* *[يتيمة الدهر 4/ 349]
**وقال الشاعر:*
*إذا أنت لم تنصف أخاك وجدته ... على طرف الهجران إن كان يعقل*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وقال جعفر بن محمد:
 من أنصف الناس من نفسه قضى به حكما لغيره.
**وقال مالك بن دينار: 
وليس في الناس شيء أقل من الإنصاف.*
*وقال جعفر بن سعد:
 ما أقل الإنصاف وما أكثر الخلاف!**
*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وقال أبو الحسن البوسنجي:
 الناس على ثلاثة منازل: الأولياء: وهم الذين باطنهم أفضل من ظاهرهم، والعلماء: وهم الذين سرهم وعلانيتهم سواء، والجهال: وهم الذين علانيتهم بخلاف أسرارهم، لا ينصفون من أنفسهم ويطلبون الإنصاف من غيرهم.* *[سير السلف الصالحين لإسماعيل بن محمد الأصبهاني ص: 1145]
**و**عن عمار بن ياسر أنه قال:
**ثلاث من كن فيه فقد استكمل الإيمان أو قال من كمال الإيمان: الإنفاق في الإقتار, والإنصاف من نفسك, وبذل السلام للعالم.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال ابن القيم-رحمه الله- :
 " إن عادتنا في مسائل الدين كلها , دقها وجلها , ان نقول بموجبها , ولا نضرب بعضها ببعض , ولا نتعصب لطائفة على طائفة , بل نوافق كل طائفة على ما معها من الحق , ونخالفها فيما معها خلاف الحق , ولا نستثني من ذلك طائفة ولا مقالة , ونرجو من الله أن نحيا على ذلك ونموت عليه " آمين
"طريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين"*


*
*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*جلس أبو عبد الله السلمي سنة في المسجد يعلم الناس القرآن .. وكان يقول :ما اجلسني الا قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : خيركم من تعلم القران وعلمه.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال سهل بن عبد الله:
ﺷﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ .. ﻭﺷﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ !!*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*ﻣﻦ ﺣﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﻭﺫﺍﻛﺮﻩ -*- ﺻﻠﺤﺖ ﺩﻧﻴﺎﻩ ﻭﺁﺧﺮﺗﻪْ
ﻓﺄﺩﻡ ﻟﻠﻌﻠﻢ ﻣﺬﺍﻛﺮﺓ -*- ﻓﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﻣﺬﺍﻛﺮﺗﻪْ
ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﺍﻟـﻤﺰﻱ*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*
ﻻ ﻋﻠﻢ ﺇﻻ ﺑﺤﻔﻆ ، ﻭﻻ ﺣﻔﻆ ﺇﻻ ﺑﻔﻬﻢ، ﻭﻻ ﺗﻤﻜﻦ ﺇﻻ ﺑﻤﻠﻜﺔ
.ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻓﻊ ، ﻭﺫﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻲ ، ﻳُﻬﺬﺏ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻊ ، ﻭﻳﺤﺴﻦ ﺍﻷﺧﻼﻕ، 
ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺪ / 3/317*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال الذهبي-رحمه الله- :
العـِلم قال الله قال رسولـه *** قال الصحـابة ليس بالتمويه
ما العلم نصبك للخلاف سفاهة *** بين الرسول وبين رأى فقيه*
*وقال ابن القيم في النونية :
العِـلم قال الله قال رسولـه *** قال الصحابة هم أولو العرفان
ما العلم نصبك للخلاف سفاهة *** بين الرسول وبين رأي فلان.
وقال أيضا رحمه الله:
والجهل داء قاتل وشفاؤه*** أمران في التركيب متفقان
نص من القرآن أو من سنة *** وطبيب ذاك العالم الرباني
علم بأوصاف الإله ونعته *** وكذلك الأسماء للديان
والكل في القرآن والسنن التي *** جاءت عن المبعوث بالقرآن
والله ماقال امرؤ متحذلق*** بسواهما إلا من الهذيان.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*‏أخي الحبيب المبتدئ في طلب العلم.
١- صحح نيتك
٢- ابتدئ بكتاب ربك
٣- تدرّج في طلبك 
٤- لا تقارن نفسك بمن سبقك 
٥- كثرة الكتب ستصرفك عن مرادك
‏٦- لن تنبت حتى تثبت
٧- لا تنشغل بصراعات من سبقك
٨- استفد من مشايخك ولا تقدّس أقوالهم
٩- أبحر في الفن الذي تميل إليه نفسك
١٠- راجع نيتك دائما*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*من كلام شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله:
"من ضيع الأصول حرم الوصول ، ومن ترك الدليل ضل السبيل"
الدرر السنية في الكتب النجدية (5/ 352)*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال العلامة محمد بن عثمان الحنبلي:
(لا ينبغي لمن قرأ كتابًا أن يتصور أنه يريدُ قراءته مرةً ثانية، لأن هذا التصور يمنعه عن فهم جميع الكتاب، بل يتصور أنه لا يعودُ إليه مرةً ثانيةً أبدًا).* 
*| المدخل إلى مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ص٤٨٨ |*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*من حفظ المتون...حاز الفنون.
من حفظ الأصول...ضمن الوصول.
من لم يتقن الأصول...حرم الوصول.
من رام العلم جملة...ذهب عنه جملة.
ازدحام العلم في السمع مضلة الفهم.
لن يبلغ العلم جميعا أحد ولو حاوله ألف سنة.
إنما العلم عميق بحره فخذوا من كل شيء أحسنه*.

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*كن رابع أربعة
*1*عالما
*2*متعلما
*3*مستعلما
*4*محبا
وأعيذك بالله أن تكون الخامس فتهلك
وهو *معاداة أهل العلم أو بغضهم**

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*يقول ابن القيم-رحمه الله- في زاد المعاد:
إذا استكمل العبد المراتب الأربعة وهي
*1*نيل العلم
*2*العمل به
*3*الدعوة إليه 
*4*الصبر عليه
*صار من الربانيين.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*نعم ،، تعجبت من هذا الزمان!
**أبيات تنسب للزمخشري
وإن يسألوا عن مذهبي لم أبح به ** وأكتمه ، كتمانه ليَ أسلم
فإن حنفيا قلت قالوا بأنني ** أبيح الطلا وهو الشراب المُحَرَّم
وإن مالكيا قلت قالوا بأنني ** أبيح لهم لحم الكلاب ، وهُمْ هُمُ
وإن شافعيا قلت قالوا بأنني ** أبيح نكاح البنت ، والبنت تَحْرُمُ
وإن حنبليا قلت قالوا بأنني ** ثقيلٌ ، حَلُولِيٌ ، بَغِيْضٌ ، مُجَسِّمُ
وإن قلت من أهل الحديث وحزبه ** يقولن تَيْسٌ ، ليس يدري ويفهم*
*تعجبت من هذا الزمان وأهله ** فما أحد من ألسن الناس يسلم.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال الذهبي - رحمه الله - :
 [ فَإن من طلب العلمَ للآخرة : كسرَه علمُه ، وخشع قلبُه ، واستكانَت نفسُه ، وكان على نَفسِه بالمرصَاد ] ( الكبائر (ص: 79 )
وقال أيضا-رحمه الله-*
**فمن طلب العلم للعمل كسره العلم، وبكى على نفسه، ومن طلب العلم للمدارس والافتاء والفخر والرياء، تحامق، واختال، وازدرى بالناس، وأهلكه العجب، ومقتته الانفس * (قد أفلح من زكاها، وقد خاب من دساها) * أي: دسسها بالفجور والمعصية.ا.هـ
"سير أعلام النبلاء"*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـمالحمد لله الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون,
وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له, وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله الصادق المأمون,
صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه والتابعين, الذين هم بهديه متمسكون, وسلّم تسليما كثيراً,أما بعـدفمما لا شك فيه أن الإيمان يزيد وينقص, كما هو متفق عليه عند أهل السنة والجماعة,وقد يعتري طالب العـلم أحيـانا ضعـف ونقـص في إيمانه, يحصل معه فـتـور في طـلب العـلـم
ورغبـة منـه.وعلى طالب العـلـم التنبـه إذا أصابـه شيء من ذلك, والنهـوض من هذه الفــترة بأسرعوقت مـمـكن حتى لا يطـول عليه الأمـر, فيصـعب ويشـق عليه النهوض بعد ذلك؛ لكثـرةما أصـابـه من الـريـن وقسـوة القـلــب, فيرضى بحاله من ترك الطلـب – والله المستعان –وإذا بلغ هذه المرحلـة فقد تـمـت خسارتـه إلا أن يشـاء الله تعالى.ولعل من الأسبـاب المعينـة على النهوض من الفتـرة هوتـذكّـر اللـذة التي كانـت تعـمر قلبـه حال طـلـب العـلـم, فيشتـاق إلى تحـصيـل ما فقـده بتـرك الطـلب.قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى:
" فالطـالـب الـجـاد لا بد أن تـعرض له فــتـرة, فيشـتـاق في تلك الفـــترة إلى حاله وقت الطـلبوالاجتـهـاد" مدارج السالكين 3/131وينبغي كذلك على طالـب العلـم أن يحفظ نفسه ابتـداء من أسبـاب الفتـور, حتى لا يقع فيهـا.قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
" وإنما يتحفظ منه بالحمـية من أسباب هذا المـرض الذي هـو فتـوره, وهو أن يلهـو عن المفضولعن كل شيء , ويحرص على ترك ما لا يعنيـه, ولا يتكلـم إلا فيمـا يرجـو فيه زيـادة إيمانـه وحالهمع الله, ولا يصـحــب إلا من يعـينـه على ذلك, فإن بُـلِــيَ بـمـن لا يـعـيـنه فـليـدرأه عنـهما استــطـــاع, ويـدفـعــه عنه دفـع الصــائـل " مدارج السالكين 2/107كذلك مما ينصـح به طالـب العـلـم, هو تـزكـية النـفس, فربما انشغـل طالب العلـم واستفـرغ وُسـعهفي رفع الجـهالة عن نفسه في أنواع العـلوم – لاسيما في بداية الطلـب – وهذا الأمر قد يحصلمعه غفلـة عن طلـب أسبـاب تـزكيـة النفس من القيـام بمطـالـعة كتـب الزهـد والرقـائـق,ولـزوم النـوافـل, فالانشـغـال بطـلب العـلم المحـض لاشك أنه عبـادة وطاعـة ولكن الإعراضعن النوافـل وقراءة كتـب الرقـائق قد يُحصل نقص يسبب قسوة في القـلب وضعفـاًفي الدين, وربمـا كان ذلك من أسبـاب تـرك الـعـلـم فيـما بعـد إن لم يتـدارك طالب العلم نفسه.قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله تعالى مبينـاً تلبيـس الشيطـان على الفقهـاء:
" ومن ذلك أنهم جعلـوا النـظر جـل اشتغالـهـم ولم يمـزجـوه بما يرقـق القـلـوب من قراءة القـرآنوسمـاع الـحــديث وسيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحـابـه" تلبيس إبليس ص119كذلك مما ينبـغي على طالب العـلم الحـرص عليه:
وقـــتــه, وفـراغــه.قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" نعـمـتـان مغبـون فيهمـا كثير من النـاس: الصحـة والفـراغ "لذلك نجد سلفنـا الصالح قد عمـروا أوقاتهـم كلها, ليلاً ونهـاراً في طـلـب العـلـم.قال أبو محمد الثقفـي: سمعـت جـدي يقول:
" جـالسـت أبا عبد الله المـروذي أربـع سنـين؛ فلـم أسمعـه طـول تلك المـدة يتـكلم في غير العـلـــم "فينبغي الحرص والاهتـمام بأوقـات الفـراغ وشَغْـلـه بطلـب العـلـم ؛ لأن طـالـب العـلم ليـس لديـه إجـازة,شـأنه شأن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله, حينما قال:
من المـحــبـرة إلى المــقـبــرة .وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضاه, وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.وكتبه الشيخ/ أيمن السندي –حفظه الله-*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم،، 

الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: يودننا ولا خذ لنا تكسي!:

IMG_1782.JPG

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

> بارك الله فيكم،،


*حياكِ الله وبياكِ ،، وجعل الجنة مثواكِ.
*



> *الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: يودننا ولا خذ لنا تكسي!:
> *


*رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته ؛ كان علما حتى عند مرضه فلله دره.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*عن عبد الله بن يحيى بن أبي كثير قال: سمعت أبي يقول:
" لا يستطاع العلم براحة الجسم".
صحيح مسلم.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال علي-رضي الله عنه-
**"كفى بالعلم شرفا أن يدعيه من لا يحسنه ، ويفرح به إذا نسب إليه"
"وكفى بالجهل ذما أن يتبرأ منه من هو فيه".*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال الحسن البصري-رحمه الله-:
** "لولا العلماء لكان الناس كالبهائم"
"من طلب العلم لله لم يلبث أن يُرى ذلك في خشوعه وزهده وتواضعه"
"إنما الفقيه الزاهد في الدنيا ، الراغب في الآخرة"
"العلم علمان : علم اللسان فذاك حجة الله على ابن آدم ، وعلم في القلب فذاك العلم النافع ."*
*رحم الله الإمام الحسن البصري ( ت : 110 ) .*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال ابن المبارك-رحمه الله-
**"اترك فضول النظر توفق للخشوع ، واترك فضول الكلام توفق للحكمة"
"عجبت لمن يطلب العلم كيف تدعوه نفسه إلى مكرمة "
"كاد الأدب يكون ثلثي الدين"*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*العلم نور...والصلاة أيضا نور
"بشر المشائين إلى المساجد في الظلم بالنور التام يوم القيامة"
وكما قيل:
إن كانت همومك تهز الجبال
تذكر -أرحنا بها يا بلال-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال يحيى بن معاذ -رحمه الله-
"إياك والركون إلى دار الدنيا ، فإنها دار ممر لا دار مقر."___فتعلم واعمل.
"لا تسكن الحكمة قلباً فيه ثلاث خصال : هم الرزق ، وحسد الخلق ، وحب الجاه."
**"أعداء الإنسان ثلاثة : دنياه ، وشيطانه ، ونفسه ، فاحترز من الدنيا بالزهد ، ومن الشيطان بمخالفته ، ومن النفس بترك الشهوات."__ومعولك الأول ..العلم..*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال أبو سليمان الدارني-رحمه الله-
**"من كان يومه مثل أمسه فهو في نقصــان"
"إذا جاع القلب وعطش صفا ورق وإذا شبع عمي"
"عودوا أعينكم البكاء وقلوبكم التفكر".

*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*لا تكن بطنانا.
**قال مالك بن دينار-رحمه الله-
**"من علامة حب الدنيا : أن يكون دائم البطنة"
وقال العلامة القحطاني-رحمه الله-
اقلل طعامك ما استطعت فإنه *** نفع الجسوم وصحة الأبدان
واملك هواك بضبط بطنك إنه *** شر الرجال العاجز البطنان.
وقال أيضا:
أعرض عن الدنيا الدنية زاهدا *** فالزهد عند أولي النهى زهدان
رهد عن الدنيا وزهد في الثنا *** طوبى لمن أمسى له الزهدان.
**وقال أبو سليمان الدارني-رحمه الله-
**"مفتاح الدنيا الشبع ومفتاح الآخرة الجوع "
**وقال أيضا:
**"من شبع دخل عليه ست آفات :*
*فقد حلاوة المناجاة ، وتعذر حفظ الحكمة* 
*وحرمان الشفقة على الخلق ، وثقل العبادة .*
*وزيادة الشهوات ، والشبّاع يدورون حول المزابل"*
*وورد عن عيسى-عليه السلام- وبعضهم ينسبه لمالك بن دينار:
"المعدة بيت الداء"
وقال عمر بن الخطاب-رضي الله عنه-
"إياكم والبطنة فإنها ثقل في الحياة ونتن في الممات".

*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*السلف والجوع** قال عمر :إياكم والبطنة فإنها ثقل في الحياة ونتن في الممات.*
* وقال محمد بن واسع: من قل طعمه فهم وأفهم ، وصفا ورق* 
* وقال الحسن البصري : إذا أردت أن يصح جسمك ويقل نومك فأقلل من الأكل.*
* وقال ابراهيم بن أدهم : من ضبط بطنه ضبط دينـــه .*
* وقال عمرو بن قيس : إياكم والبطنة فإنها تقسي القلب.*
* وقال الشافعي : الشبع يثقل البدن ، ويزيل الفطنة ويجلب النوم*
* وقال لقمان لابنه : يا بني إذا امتلأت المعدة نامت الفكرة وقعدت الأعضاء عن العباد.*
* وقال الحسن البصري : كانت بلية أبيكم آدم ، وهي بليتكم إلى يوم القيامة .*
*  قال الشافعي : ما شبعت منذ ست عشرة سنة إلا مرة .*
* وقال بشر بن الحارث : الجوع يصفي الفؤاد ، ويميت الهوى ، ويورث العلم.*
* وقال أبو سليمان الداراني : مفتاح الدنيا الشبع ، ومفتاح الآخرة الجوع .*
*المراجع / سير أعلام النبلاء - صفة الصفوة*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*أثر المجالس**قال بعض الحكماء:*
*من جلس مع واحد من هذه الأصناف زاده الله* *واحداً من هذه الأشياء:*
*1- من جلس مع الأغنياء___زاده الله حب الدنيا*
*2- ومن جلس مع الفقراء___زاده الله الشكر  والرضا*
*3- ومن جلس مع السلطان___زاده الله البلادة والقسوة*
*4- ومن جلس مع الصبيان___زاده الله اللهو والمزاح*
*5- ومن جلس مع الفسقة___زاده الله الجرأة على المعاصي*
*6- ومن جلس مع العلماء___زاده الله العلم والورع*
*وكل هذا صحيح مجرب.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال إمام أهل السنة: أحمد بن حنبل-رحمه الله ورضي عنه-
*
*"العلم لا يعدله شيء إذا كان خالصاً."

*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*نعم ،، علم ينتفع به.
**فائدة عظيمة في فضل العلم
**ذكرها ابن القيم*
*قال رحمه الله :*
*فيالها من مرتبة ما أعلاها ، ومنقبة ما أجلها وأسناها ، أن*
*يكون المرء في حياته مشغولاً ببعض أشغاله ، أو في*
*قبره قد صار أشلاء متمزقة وأوصلاً متفرقة ، وصحف*
*حسناته متزايدة يملي فيها الحسنات كل وقت ، وأعمال*
*الخير مهداة إليه من حيث لا يحتسب .، تلك والله المكارم*
*والغنائم ، وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون .*
*طريق الهجرتين ص 510 

*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*السلف وذم الجدل*
*قال الأوزاعي : إذا أراد الله بقوم سوءاً فتح عليهم الجدل ، ومنعهم العمل .*
*وقال معروف الكرخي : إذا أراد الله بعبده شراً أغلق عنه باب العمل وفتح عليه باب الجدل .*
*وقال الشافعي : المراءُ في الدين يقسي القلب ويورث الضغائن .*
*وقال عمر بن عبدالعزيز : من جعل دينه عرضاً للخصومات أكثر التنقل .*
*وقال : قد أفلح من عصم من المراء والغضب والطمع .*
*وقال : احذر المراء ، فإنه لا تؤمن فتنته ، ولا تفهم حكمته .*
*وقال معاوية بن قرة : الخصومات في الدين تحبط الأعمال .*
*وقال جعفر بن محمد : إياكم والخصومة في الدين ، فإنها تشغل القلب* 
*وتورث النفاق .*
*قال هشام بن حسان : جاء رجل إلى الحسن فقال: يا أبا سعيد تعال حتى أخاصمك في الدين فقال الحسن:* 
*أما أنا فقد أبصرت ديني فإن كنت أضللت دينك فالتمسه .*
*وقال عبد الكريم الجزري : ما خاصم ورع قط في الدين .*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قالت الحكماء : من كتم علماً فكأنه جاهله.*

*قالت الحكماء : علم الرجل ولده المخلد.*

*قال الزهري : ما عبد الله بمثل الفقه.*

*قال الشافعي : طلب العلم أفضل من الصلاة النافلة .*

*وقال الثوري : ما من عمل أفضل من طلب العلم إذا صحت النية .*

*وقال ابن مسعود : اغد عالماً أو متعلماً ، ولا تغد إمعة بين ذلك .*

*قال أبو الدرداء : من رأى الغدو والرواح إلى العلم ليس بجهاد فقد نقص عقله ورأيه .*

*وقال ميمون : إن مثل العالم في البلد كمثل عين عذبة في البلد .*

*وقال عبدالملك بن مروان لبنيه : يا بني : تعلموا العلم ، فإن استغنيتم كان لكم كمالاً ، وإن افتقرتم كان لكم مالاً.

وقال عمر: تفقهوا قبل أن تسودوا .
*
*وقال أبو الدرداء : يرزق الله العلم السعداء ويحرمه الأشقياء .

**رضي الله عنهم أجمعين وألحقنا بهم سالمين.**

جامع بيان العلم وفضله
 

*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال الشافعي-رحمه الله-
*"*العلم ما نفع وليس العلم ما جمع"*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*-الحفظ في الصغر كالنقش على الحجر و الحفظ في الكبر كالنقش على الماء-*
*"مثل يثبّط طالب العلم و يثنيه عن الحفظ"*
*-فلا يشترط في العلم سن-
بل إن من العلماء من طلبوا العلم على كبر سنهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
**1.الإمام الكسائي بدأ بطلب* *العلم وهو في الأربعين من عمره
2.العز بن عبد السلام
3.ابن حزم الظاهري
4.الفضيل بن عياض
5.الإمام القفال شيخ الشافعية
والكثير.

**وقال عمر: تفقهوا قبل أن تسودوا.
قال أبو عبد الله البخاري: وبعد أن تسودوا، وقد تعلم أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كبر سنهم. اهـ.
*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*نعم،،
ليس العلم بكثرة الرواية ، ولكنه نور يقذفه الله في القلب ، وشرطه الاتباع ، والفرار من الهوى والابتداع.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*تعلم الســـلف في-الجامع-
وتعلم الخــــلف في-الجامعة-*
*-وليس الذكر كالأنثى-* :Smile:

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل-رحمه الله-
"سبيل العلم  كسبيل المال كلما ازداد زادت زكاته"*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قالوا..
لا خير في أمة : كان المال في يد لصوصها ، والسيف في يد جبنائها ، والقلم في يد منافقيها.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*"العلم صيد والكتابة قيد"
"ما العلم إلا ما حواه الصدر"
**لكن ،، لا تعتمد على الذاكرة دوما ؛ فإن الحفظ يخون ، وما حفظ فر ، وما كتب قر ..*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

**زيادة العلم مسؤولية*
قال أبو الدرداء-رضي الله عنه-
*من يزدد علما يزدد وجعا.**

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*"يضيع العلم بين تكبر وحياء"
**عن الإمام مجاهد-رحمه الله-قال:"لا يتعلم العلم مستحي ولا متكبر"
**صحيح البخاري1/60.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*-جالـس من تجانـس-
فالصاحب ساحب 
والمرء على دين خليله
والمؤمن مرآة أخيه 
فصاحب الأخيار ودعك من الأشرار.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*<<إياك وزلة العالم>>

**عن الحارث بن عمير الزبيدي قال: وقع الطاعون بالشام، فقام معاذ بحمص فخطبهم، فقال:
إن هذا الطاعون رحمة ربكم، ودعوة نبيكم (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، وموت الصالحين قبلكم.
اللهم أقسم لآل معاذ نصيبهم الأوفى منه.
فلما نزل عن المنبر أتاه آتٍ ! فقال: إن عبد الرحمن بن معاذ قد أُصيب فقال: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
قال ثم انطلق نحوه فلمَّا رآه عبد الرحمن مقبلاً قال: إنه الحقُّ من ربك فلا تكوننَّ من المُمترين.
قال: فقال: يا بني ستجدني أن شاء الله من الصَّابرين.
قال: فمات آل معاذ إنسانًا إنسانًا حتى كان معاذ آخرهم.
قال: فأُصيب فأتاه الحارث بن عمير الزبيدي.
قال: فأُغشي على معاذ غشية. قال: فأفاق معاذ والحارث يبكي.
قال: فقال: معاذ ما يبكيك ؟!! قال: أبكي على العلم الذي يُدفن معك!! قال: فقال: فإن كنت طالبًا للعلم لا محالة فاطلبه من عبد الله بن مسعود، ومن عويمر أبي الدرداء، ومن سلمان الفارسي.
قال: وإياك وزلة العالم !! قال: فقلت: وكيف لي أصلحك الله أن أعرفها.
قال: إنَّ للحق نورًا يُعرف به.
قال: فمات معاذ، وخرج الحارث يُريد عبد الله بن مسعود بالكوفة.
فقال: فانتهى إلى بابه، فإذا على الباب نفرٌ من أصحاب عبد الله يتحدثون.
قال: فجرى بينهم الحديث حتى قالوا: يا شامي أمؤمن أنت؟
قال: نعم . فقالوا: من أهل الجنة؟ قال: فقال: إنَّ لي ذنوبًا لا أدري ما يصنع الله فيها فلو أعلم أنها غفرت لي لأنبأتكم أني من أهل الجنة.
قال: فبينما هم كذلك إذ خرج عليهم عبد الله.
فقالوا: له ألا تعجب من أخينا هذا الشَّامي يزعُم: أنه مؤمن، ويزعُم أنه من أهل الجنة (كذا؟).
فقال عبد الله: لو قلت إحداهما، لأتبعتها الأخرى.
قال: فقال الحارث: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون صلى الله على معاذ !!.
قال: ويحُك ومن معاذ؟ قال: معاذ بن جبل.
قال: وما قال؟
قال: إياك وزلة العالم، فأحلف بالله أنها منك لزلة يا ابن مسعود، وما الإيمان إلا أنا نؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والجنة والنار والبعث والميزان، وإنَّ لنا ذنُوبًا لا ندري ما يصنع الله فيها، فلو نعلم أنها غُفرت لنا لقُلنا إنَّا من أهل الجنة.
فقال: عبد الله صدقت، والله إن كانت مني لزلة !!.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*ما أجمل ما قاله الإمام أحمد رحمه الله لما سأله ابنه عبد الله**: أي رجل كان الشافعي حتى تدعو له كل هذا الدعاء؟ فقال**: (يا بني، كان الشافعي كالشمس للدنيا، وكالعافية للناس*)....*فانظر: هل لهذين من خلف؟*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

**آداب التعلم*
**اصبر على مر الجفا من معلم ... فإن رسوب العلم في نفراته
ومن لم يذق مر التعلم ساعة ... تجرع ذل الجهل طول حياته
ومن فاته التعليم وقت شبابه ... فكبر عليه أربعا لوفاته
وذات الفتى -والله-بالعلم والتقى ... إذا لم يكونا لا اعتبار لذاته
للإمام الشافعي -رحمه الله-
*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*<فوائد الأسفار>**تغرب عن الأوطان في طلب العلا ... وسافر ففي السفار خمس فوائد
تَفَرُّجُ هم ، واكتساب معيشة ... وعلم وآداب ، وصحبة ماجد
**ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-
*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*<العلم الأُخروي>
**من تعلم للمعاد ... فاز بفضل من الرشاد
ونال حسنا لطالبيه ... وفضل نيل من العباد
**ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*<أدب المناظرة>
**إذا ما كنت ذا فضل وعلم ... بما اختلف الأوائل والأواخر
فناظر من تناظر في سكون ... حليما لا تلح ولا تكابر
يفيدك ما استفادا بلا امتنان ... من النكت اللطيفة والنوادر
وإياك اللجوج ومن يرائي ... بأني قد غلبت ومن يفاخر
فإن الشر في جنبات هذا ... يمني بالتقاطع والتدابر
**ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

**العلم مغرس كل فخر***العلم مغرس كل فخر فافتخر ... واحذر يفوتك فخر ذاك المغرس
واعلم بأن العلم ليس يناله ... من همه في مطعم أو ملبس
إلا أخو العلم الذي يُعنى به ... في حالتيه عاريا أو مكتسي
فاجعل لنفسك منه حظا وافرا ... واهجر له طيب الرقاد وعبّسِ
فلعل يوما إن حضرت بمجلس ... كنت أنت الرئيس وفخر ذاك المجلس
**ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

**نور الله لا يهدى لعاص***شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظي ... فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي
وأخبرني بأن العلم نور ... ونور الله لا يهدى لعاص
**ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*<العلم ما نفع ليس العلم ما جمع>
**حسبي بعلمي إن نفع
ما الذل إلا في الطمع
من راقب الله رجع
ما طار طير وارتفع*
*إلا كما طار وقع
**ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*<العلم رفيق نافع>**علمي معي حيثما يممت ينفعني ... قلبي وعاء له لا بطن صندوق
إن كنت في البيت كان العلم فيه معي ... أو كنت في السوق كان العلم في السوق*
*ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

**تواضع العلماء***كلما أدبني الدهر ... آراني نقص عقلي
وإذا ما ازددت علما ... زادني علما بجهلي
******دعوة إلى التعلم***تعلم فلي المرء يولد عالما ... ولي أخو علم كمن هو جاهل
وإن كبير القوم لا علم عنده ... صغير إذا التفت عليه الجحافل
وإن صغير القوم إن كان عالما ... كبير إذا ردت إليه المحافل
**ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

**إدراك الحكمة ونيل العلم***لا يدرك الحكمة من عمره ... يكدح في مصلحة الأهل
ولا ينال العلم إلا فتى ... خال من الأفكار والشغل
لو أن لقمان الحكيم الذي ... سارت به الركبان بالفضل
بُلي بفقر وعيال لما ... فرق بين التبن والبقل
**ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

**فضل العلم***رأيت العلم صاحبه كريم ... ولو ولدته آباء لئام
وليس يزال يرفعه إلى أن ... يُعَظِّمَ أمره القوم الكرام
ويتبعونه في كل حال ... كراعي الضأن تتبعه السوام
فلولا العلم ما سعدت رجال ... ولا عرف الحلال ولا الحرام
**ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*<العلم بين المنح والمنع>**أأنثر درا بين سارحة البهم ... وأنظم منثورا لراعية الغنم
لعمري لئن ضُيعت في شر بلدة ... فلست مُضيعا فيهم غرر الكلم
لئن سهل الله العزيز بلطفه ... وصادفت أهلا للعلوم والحكم
بثثت مفيدا واستفدت ودادهم ... وإلا فمكنون لدي ومُكْتتم
ومن منح الجهال علما أضاعه ... ومن منع المستوجبين فقد ظلم
**ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

**من فضل العلم***العلم من فضله لمن خدمه ... أن يجعل الناس كلهم خدمه
فواجب صونه عليه كما ... يصون في الناس عرضه ودمه
فمن حوى العلم ثم أودعه ... بجهله غير أهله ظلمه
**ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

**استعارة الكتب*
**قل للذي لم تر عينا من رآه مثله
ومن كان من رآه قد رأى من قبله
لأن ما يجنه فاق الكمال كله
العلم ينهى أهله أن يمنعوه أهله
لعله يبذله لأهله لعله
**ديوان الإمام الشافعي-رحمه الله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*(إن من بركة العلم أن ينسب إلى أهله)
**قال الإمام النووي-رحمه الله-
"إن نسبة الفائدة إلى مفيدها من الصدق في العلم وشكره ، وأن السكوت عن ذلك من الكذب في العلم وكفره"
وقال الإمام ابن عبد البر-رحمه الله-
"إن من بركة العلم أن تضيف الشيء إلى قائله"
وقال الإمام القرطبي-رحمه الله-في مقدمة تفسيره
وشرطي في هذا الكتاب إضافة الأقوال إلى قائليها والأحاديث إلى مصنفيها فإنه يقال
"من بركة العلم إضافة القول لقائله"
وقال ابن تيمية-رحمه الله-
"من أراد أن ينقل مقالة عن طائفة فليسم القائل والناقل وإلا فكل أحد يقدر على الكذب"
**وقال السيوطي-رحمه الله-
فصل"ومن بركة العلم وشكره عزوه إلى قائله"
**وقال العلامة المعلمي اليماني-رحمه الله-
"إن كل فائدة لم تسند إلى صاحبها فهي لقيطة كالطفل المنبوذ لا يعرف أبوه في المنتسبين"

*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*
قال أبو نصر الوائلي: لما ورد أبو الفضل الهمذاني نيسابور تعصبوا له ولقبوه بديع الزمان فأعجب بنفسه إذ كان يحفظ المئة بيت إذا أنشدت مرة وينشدها من آخرها إلى أولها مقلوبة فأنكر على الناس قولهم فلان الحافظ في الحديث ثم قال وحفظ الحديث مما يذكر فسمع به الحاكم ابن البيع فوجه إليه بجزء وأجل له جمعة في حفظه فرد إليه الجزء بعد الجمعة وقال من يحفظ هذا محمد بن فلان وجعفر بن فلان عن فلان أسامي مختلفة وألفاظ متبايبة فقال له الحاكم فاعرف نفسك واعلم أن هذا الحفظ أصعب مما أنت فيه.
( سير أعلام النبلاء 17 / 173) .*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*حب الصحابة والقرابة سنة *** ألقى بها ربي إذا أحياني.
الإمام القحطاني-رحمه الله-
===========================
حب الصحابة كلهم لي مذهب *** ومودة القربى بها أتوسل
ابن تيمية-رحمه الله-
===========================
قال ابن معين في حق تليد بن سليمان المتهم بالكذب : ( تليد كذاب كان يشتم عثمان وكل من شتم عثمان أو طلحة أو أحدا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دجال لا يكتب عنه وعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين ) 
( تاريخ بغداد 7/137)*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال الذهبي :
قلت لسعد يعني الزنجاني قصيدة في قواعد أهل السنة وهي :
تدبر كلام الله واعتمد الخبر *** ودع عنك رأيا لا يلائمه أثر
ونهج الهدى فالزمه واقتد بالألى *** هم شهدوا التنزيل علك تنجبر
وكن موقنا أنا وكل مكلف *** أمرنا بقفو الحق والأخذ بالحذر
السير 18/387*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*(أعظم الناس معرفة بالله من عرفه بما ذكره في كلامه القرآن)
** 
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :
( من الناس من يعرف الله بالجود والإفضال والإحسان
ومنهم من يعرفه بالعفو والحلم والتجاوز
ومنهم من يعرفه بالبطش والانتقام
ومنهم من يعرفه بالعلم والحكمة
ومنهم من يعرفه بالعزة والكبرياء
ومنهم من يعرفه بالرحمة والبر واللطف ومنهم من يعرفه بالقهر والملك ومنهم من يعرفه بإجابة دعوته وإغاثة لهفته وقضاء حاجته
وأعلم هؤلاء معرفة من عرفه من كلامه
فإنه يعرف ربا قد اجتمعت له صفات الكمال ونعوت الجلال منزه عن المثال برئ من النقائص والعيوب له كل اسم حسن وكل وصف كمال فعال لما يريد فوق كل شيء ومع كل شيء وقادر على كل شيء ومقيم لكل شيء آمرناه متكلم بكلماته الدينية والكونية أكبر من كل شيء وأجمل من كل شيء أرحم الراحمين وأقدر القادرين واحكم الحاكمين
فالقرآن أنزل لتعريف عباده به وبصراطه الموصل إليه وبحال السالكين بعد الوصول إليه
الفوائد ص : 316-317 - ط البيان*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*أصول الأبواب التي تولج النار و أصول الخطايا
**
قال ابن القيم :
دخل الناس النار من ثلاثة أبواب :
1- باب شبهة اورثت شكا في دين الله
2- وباب شهوة اورثت تقديم الهوى على طاعته ومرضاته
3- وباب غضب أورث العدوان على خلقه
**===========================
**و قال : أصول الخطايا كلها ثلاثة :
1- الكبر وهو الذى أصار ابليس الي ما أصاره
2- والحرص وهو الذى أخرج آدم من الجنة
3- والحسد وهو الذى جرأ أحدا بني آدم علي أخيه فمن وقى شر هذه الثلاثة فقد وقى الشر فالكفر من الكبر والمعاصى من الحرص والبغى والظلم من الحسد
الفوائد ص : 105*

----------


## الباحث الاسلامي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

> جزاك الله خيرا


يارب وجزاك وكفاك ومن النار وقاك.

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*"نشر العلم"
**عن عبد الرحمن بن مهدي قال كان أنس بن مالك يقول بلغني أن العلماء يسئلون يوم القايمة كما تسئل الأنبياء -يعني عن تبليغه -

ويروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال ألا أخبركم عن أجود الاجواد قالوا نعم يا رسول الله قال الله أجود الأجواد وأنا أجود ولد آدم وأجودهم من بعدي رجل علم علما فنشر علمه فنشر علمه يبعث يوم القيامة أمة وحده ورجل جاد بنفسه في سبيل الله حتى قتل.*
*ابن عبد البر-جامع بيان العلم وفضله-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*من روائع الأمثلة الدالة على قوة الأمانة العلمية، ودقّتها عند السلف- رحمهم الله تعالى – وحرصهم على نسبة الأفكار – فضلاً عن الأقوال – لأصحابها، من ذلك صنيع أبي إبراهيم المزني– رحمه الله تعالى – حيث قال في أول مختصَره :
" كتاب الطهارة، قال الشافعي : قال الله تعالى: (وأنزلنا من السماء ماءً طهورا)، قال السيوطي- رحمه الله تعالى- معلِّقاً على ذلك، ومبيناً لدقة المزني في أمانة النقل، والنسبة :
" أَمَا كان المزني رأى هذه الآية في المصحف؛ فينقلها منه بدون عزوها إلى إمامه؟. قال العلماء : إنما صنع ذلك؛ لأن الافتتاح بها من نظام الشافعي لا من نظامه ".
**الفارق بين المصنف والسارق ص 35.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*يا طالب العلم

خالد بن عبد العزيز أبا الخيل

إن كنت تشكو من البلاهة في العلم فلا تبتأس إذا كان فيك بقية من تُقى!

وإن منحك الله دقة في الفهم وحِذقاً في النظر فلا يستخفك الفرح إذا خلا قلبك من الورع!

قال الذهبي: ( قاتل الله الذكاء بلا علم، ورضي الله عن البلاهة مع التقوى ).


يا طالب العلم:

إذا لم يورثك علمك خشية الله فسيورثك نقيضها: رياءً ونفاقاً!! إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاء [فاطر:28].

وإن لم يستبن لك الحال فتفقد نفسك في موطن الأمر والنهي! وحينها تقف على الحقيقة!


يا طالب العلم:

إن رمت العلم وحفظته فما بقي عليك إلا العمل ! وإن استأخرت دونه، وقصرت بك همتك عن بلوغه، فيا الله ما أعظم مصيبتك بعلمك ! وما أشد بليتك بنفسك! فتدبَّر أمرك، وحاسب نفسك، وإلا فعد إلى بيتك، وكن ناسكاً في محراب جدتك فهو خيرٌ لك مما أنت فيه!!


يا طالب العلم:

اجعل لك ورداً من سير نجوم الهدى ومصابيح الدجى ! لتقوى في موطن الضعف، وتضعف في موطن الكبر!

واستعن بذلك على إلجام نفسك والمطامنة من كبريائها:

فإذا رأيت من نفسك نبوغاً في علم السنة فاقرأ في ترجمة البخاري! وإن رأيت منها نظراً دقيقاً في الفقه فدونك سيرة الشافعي! وإذا أوحت إليك نفسك ببلوغ القمة في الأصول والمقاصد فدونك الشاطبي!

وإن ظننت يوماً أنك نلت العلوم وحُزت الفنون ! فلا تنس قول الشافعي ـ في أحمد بن حنبل: ( أحمد إمامٌ في ثمان خصال:إمام في الحديث، إمام في الفقه، إمام في اللغة، إمام في القرآن، إمام في الفقر، إمام في الزهد، إمام في الورع، إمام في السنَّة!! ). وإن خادعتك نفسك بأنك معرض عن الدنيا وزاهدٌ فيها فاقرأ في سيرة إبراهيم الحربي! وإن توهمت أنك ممسكٌ بناصية الورع فتأمل حياة أيوب وابن سيرين، والحسن البصري!


يا طالب العلم:

إن كان يخفق قلبك فرحاً عند إبانتك لغامض مسألة، أو كشفك لعويصها، وما يخفق عند سماع النداء للصلاة ! فثق أنه ليس لك حاسد ! وما مثلك مغبوط ! ففتش في خبايا نفسك وستجد مكنون السر فيها!!


يا طالب العلم:

اخفض جناح الذل لإخوانك، وكن رفيقاً بهم، واحذر الجفاء والجلافة !وإياك وغمط الناس ورد الحق! واحترس من داء التعالم والعُجب!! فإنه داء دقيق المسلك، سريع النفوذ ! وأشد ما يكون نفوذاً حال اللجاج والحِجاج!


يا طالب العلم:

كن كثير الرماد، كريم المعشر، باسم الثنايا!

وإذا علِمت ـ يوم الطلب ـ أن من أسباب دخول الجنة إطعام الطعام فما بالك اليوم تضيق ذرعاً بزوارك وطلابك؟! يأتي أحدهم إليك مستفتياً أو مستشيراً فتقف في الباب معترضاً! خشية أن يتسلل إلى بيتك فينعم بظلك، أويشرب من ماءك!

وإن اعتذرت بضيق الوقت والحرص عليه فاعلم أن ما تقضيه في نفع أخيك خيرٌ لك من كثير مما تشتغل به !


يا طالب العلم:

الوقت يمر مرَّ البرق، وصوارف الحق تعرض كل حين، ولا مخرج لك من كل هذا إلا حبل الله المتين، فتشبث به، واشدد يديك عليه، وأعلم أن رأس مال العمل هو الإخلاص، فإن اخطأت طريقه فلا تلم إلا نفسك إن تخطفتك طيور الهوى، أو هوت بك رياح الشهوات في مكان سحيق.


ختاماً يا طالب العلم:

الطريق مخوف، ولسالكه ثمناً يدفعه من ماله وجسده، ودون الغاية صوارف وقواطع، ولكن في آخره جنة مستطابة،وسعادة دائمة، فتوكل على الله، وامض في طريقك، واجعل حداءك: وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُ  مْ سُبُلَنَا [العنكبوت:69].

نقلا عن موقع الإسلام اليوم.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

> بارك الله فيكم


*جزاك الله كل خير ، وأبعد عنك كل شر.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وإياكم

قال أبو هلال العسكري : 
وينبغي للدارس أن يرفع صوته في درسه حتى يسمع نفسه ، فإن ما سمعته الأذن رسخ في القلب ، ولهذا كان الإنسان أوعى لما يسمعه منه لما يقرأه .

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال المتنبي -رحمه الله-
===========================
وما رأيت في الناس عيبا 
كنقص القادرين على *الكمال
===========================
*وإنما يقصد بالكمال هنا كمال البشر النسبي المقيد ، أما الكمال الكلي المطلق فلله وحده ولا مشاحة.
فتعلم نفع الله بك ، فالناس موتى وأهل العلم أحياء.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

وذكر...
يا مؤخرا توبته عطل التسويف"لأي يوم أجلت".كنت تقول إذا شبت تبت
لا تقنع في توبتك إلا بمكابدة حزن "يعقوب"
أو صبر" يوسف"علي الهوي فإن لم تطق فبذل إخوته يوم"وتصدق علينا"
*===========================*
خواطر أحمدية جوزية.

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*العلم.**لا أعرف من أين أبدأ ، فإن للعلم أكثر من مبدأ ، في كل زمان ومكان له منشأ ، فأول ما كان من أمره ، تعليمه في السماء ، لآدم أبو البشرية جمعاء ، فعلمه ربه الأسماء ، وما أحد من الملائكة بمستاء ، إلا إبليس أطلق العناء ، لرفضه واستكباره على السواء ، فأمره ربه أن يكون مع الساجدين ، فأظهر الكفر المبين ، فكان من الجاهلين ، فزين لأبي البشر ، الأكل من الشجر ، التي عنها انزجر ، فأكل هو وزوجته ، فبدت له سوءته ، وعصى ربه فغوى ، ثم اجتباه إليه وهدى ، ومقام المتعلم ، أن يسمع إلى كلام المتكلم غير متألم ، فأطرق يبكي ، وما أجمل وصف ابن الجوزي*
*كان آدم عليه السلام إذا رأى الملائكة ، تنزل من السماء تذكر المرتع في المربع ، فتأخذ العين في إعانة الحزين. شعر في المعنى:*
*رأى بارقاً من أرض نجدِ فراعَهُ ... فبات يسحُ الدمعَ وجداً على نَجْدِ*
*فيا شَجَراتِ القاعِ من بَطْنِ وَجْرةٍ ... سفاكِ هزيمُ الودق مُنبجس الرعد*
*هل الأعصر اللاتي مَضَيْنَ يَعدْنَ لي ... كما كُنَّ لي أم لا سبيل إلى الرَدَ*
*وأختم بنصيحة غالية لعالم الزاد ذي العماد..*
*إخواني! إياكم والذنوب فإنها أذلّت اباكم بعد عزّ " اسجدوا "، وأخرجَتْهُ من إقطاع (اسكن أنت وزوجك) .*
*===========================*
*خواطر أحمدية جوزية*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*جزى الله عنا كل خير محمدا
فقد كان مهديا دليلا وهاديا
**===========================
يصلي على معلم البشر.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قَالَ أَبُو زُرْعَةَ: أَملَى عَلَيَّ أَحْمَدُ بنُ عَاصِمٍ الحَكِيْمُ: النَّاسُ ثَلاَثُ طَبَقَاتٍ: مَطْبُوْعٌ غَالِبٌ، وهم المؤمنون فإذا غفلوا، ذكوا، وَمَطْبُوْعٌ مَغْلُوْبٌ، فَإِذَا بُصِّرُوا، أَبْصَرُوا وَرَجَعُوا بِقُوَّةِ العَقْلِ، وَمَطْبُوْعٌ مَغْلُوْبٌ غَيْرُ ذِي طِبَاعٍ، وَلاَ سبيل إلى رد هذا بالمواعظ.
فعقب الذهبي-رحمه الله- بقوله: قُلْتُ: فَمَا الظَّنُّ إِذَا كَانَ وَاعِظُ النَّاسِ مِنْ هَذَا الضَّرْبِ عَبْدَ بَطْنِهِ وَشَهْوَتِهِ، وَلَهُ قَلْبٌ عَرِيٌّ مِنَ الحُزْنِ وَالخَوْفِ، فَإِنِ انْضَافَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ فِسْقٌ مَكِيْنٌ، أَوِ انْحَلاَلٌ مِنَ الدِّيْنِ، فَقَدْ خَابَ وَخَسِرَ، وَلاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يفضحه الله تعالى.
-سير أعلام النبلاء-*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال عليه السلام: "من روى عني حديثا يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين" 
**فعقب الذهبي-رحمه الله- بقوله:* *فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ما ذي إلا بلية عظيمة وخطر شديد ممن يروي الأباطيل والأحاديث الساقطة المتهم نقلتها بالكذب، فحق على المحدث أن يتورع في ما يؤديه وأن يسأل أهل المعرفة والورع ليعينوه على إيضاح مروياته، ولا سبيل إلى أن يصير العارف الذي يزكى نقله الأخبار ويجرحهم جهبذا إلا بإدمان الطلب والفحص عن هذا الشأن وكثرة المذاكرة والسهر والتيقظ والفهم مع التقوى والدين المتين والإنصاف والتردد إلى مجالس العلماء والتحري والإتقان وإلا تفعل:*
*فدع عنك الكتابة لست منها ولو سودت وجهك بالمداد قال الله تعالى عز وجل: {فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ} فإن آنست يا هذا من نفسك فهما وصدقا ودينا وورعا وإلا فلا تتعن وإن غلب عليك الهوى والعصبية لرأى والمذهب فبالله لا تتعب وإن عرفت إنك مخلط مخبط مهمل لحدود الله فأرحنا منك فبعد قليل ينكشف البهرج وينكب الزغل ولا يحيق المكر السيء إلا بأهله فقد نصحتك فعلم الحديث صلف فأين علم الحديث؟ وأين أهله؟ كدت أن لا أراهم إلا في كتاب أو تحت تراب.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قيراط أدب خير من فدان معرفة.
**فتأدب يرحمك الله.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*علم ودين ،، هنيئا لك يا عمر-رضي الله عنه-
********************************  **
قال أمير المؤمنين سيد المحدثين البخاري-رحمه الله-
حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ، عَنْ صَالِحٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ، عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلِ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَبَا سَعِيدٍ الخُدْرِيَّ، يَقُولُ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «بَيْنَا أَنَا نَائِمٌ، رَأَيْتُ النَّاسَ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَيْهِمْ قُمُصٌ، مِنْهَا مَا يَبْلُغُ الثُّدِيَّ، وَمِنْهَا مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ، وَعُرِضَ عَلَيَّ عُمَرُ بْنُ الخَطَّابِ وَعَلَيْهِ قَمِيصٌ يَجُرُّهُ» . قَالُوا: فَمَا أَوَّلْتَ ذَلِكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: «الدِّينَ»
******************************  **
وقال أيضا: حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ عُفَيْرٍ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي اللَّيْثُ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي عُقَيْلٌ، عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ، عَنْ حَمْزَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ، أَنَّ ابْنَ عُمَرَ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «بَيْنَا أَنَا نَائِمٌ، أُتِيتُ بِقَدَحِ لَبَنٍ، فَشَرِبْتُ حَتَّى إِنِّي لَأَرَى الرِّيَّ يَخْرُجُ فِي أَظْفَارِي، ثُمَّ أَعْطَيْتُ فَضْلِي عُمَرَ بْنَ الخَطَّابِ» قَالُوا: فَمَا أَوَّلْتَهُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: «العِلْمَ»
*

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

نفع الله بكم

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

> نفع الله بكم


يارب جميعا آمين.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

واحيانا اقتبس من هذه الكلمات النافعة الماتعة 
وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

> جزاك الله خيرا


*يارب وجزاك وكفاك ومن النار وقاك
*


> *واحيانا اقتبس من هذه الكلمات النافعة الماتعة*


*
وهذه هي بركة العلم زادكم الله علما وانتفاعا
*


> وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


*
جميعا اللهم آمين ، جعفدني الله = جعلني الله فدائك*  :Smile:

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*من أدب أهل العلم 
**قال الإمام الكسائي - رحمه الله - :
"صليت بهارون الرشيد، فأعجبتني قراءتي، فغلطت في آية ما أخطأ فيها صبي قط.
أردت أن أقول: "لعلهم يرجعون" فقلت : "لعلهم يرجعين."
 "قال: فوالله ما اجترأ هارون أن يقول لي: أخطأت، ولكنه لما سلمت قال لي: يا كسائي! أي لغة هذه ؟ قلت: يا أمير المؤمنين! قد يعثر الجواد ! فقال: أما هذا فنعم !".
علّق الإمام الذهبي-رحمه الله- على هذا الخبر بقوله: "من وعى عقله هذا الكلام علم أن العالم مهما علا كعبه، وبرز في العلم، إلا أنه لا يسلم من أخطاء و زلات، لا تقدح في علمه ولا تحط من قدره ولا تنقص منزلته.
 ومن حمل أخطاء أهل العلم والفضل على هذا السبيل حمدت طريقته، وشكر مسلكه، ووفق للصواب".**سير أعلام النبلاء (٣٧٦/١)*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

***أخلاق أهل العلم في النقاش وعدم الفرح بالوقوف على الخطأ!!**قال يحي ابن معين:
أخطأ عفان في نيف وعشرين حديثا، ما أعلمت بها أحدا، وأعلمته فيما بيني وبينه، ولقد طلب إلي خلف بن سالم، فقال:
قل لي: أي شيء هي؟ .*
*فما قلت له.
وما رأيت على أحد خطأ الا سترته، وأحببت أن أزين أمره، وما استقبلت رجلا في وجهه بأمر يكرهه. ولكن أبين له خطأه فيما بيني وبينه.*
*طبقات الحنابلة 1/405.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

يا طالب العلم


*إن استطعت ألا يسبقك إلى الله أحد فافعل..*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

**إن لم تكن للمعادي إلا تلكم الفائدة فكفى بها،،
عداي لهم فضلٌ عليّ ومنةٌ*
*فلا أذهب الرحمن عني الأعاديا*
*همُ بحثوا عن زلتي فاجتنبتها*
*وهم نافسوني فاكتسبت المعاليا*
@@@@@@@@@@
*البيتين لأبي حيان الأندلسي رحمه الله*
*(بغية الوعاة 1 / 283)
*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*لا يعادي طالب العلم إلا جاهل..
**يا طالب العلم : مهما طال لسان الجاهل ، ليظل ثوب حلمك أطول.
الجاهل يتصيد لك أي خطأ ليوقعك من نظر الناس ، أما أنت فتتصيد له أي عذر ليرفعه في نظرك..
**@@@@@@@@@
وإن كان العداء من أخبث الأشياء ، وكانت الجهالة سوء البضاعة ، فلا تتوقع من الجاهل إلا الإسائة ، وهذه الشدائد تبرز سوء المقاصد ، كما تتيح للطالب معرفة الصديق الصالح من الخائب الطالح ، وكما قال القائل:
**جزى الله الشدائد عني كل خير
عرفت بها عدوي من صديقي
**@@@@@@@@@
**ولا تجد هؤلاء الجهال إلا يصولون ويجولون ، لخطئك يتصيدون ، بلسان حالهم قائلون ، لطالب العلم إنك لمجنون ، "فلا تبتئس بما كانوا يفعلون" ، "ولا تحزن عليهم ولا تك في ضيق مما يمكرون" ، وذكرهم بقول الحي القيوم : "ومن لم يتب فأولئك هم الظالمون" ، "واصفح عنهم وقل سلام فسوف يعلمون"..
**@@@@@@@@@
**حمانا الله من الجهلة وبضاعتهم ، وسوء عملهم وعداوتهم ، وقلة فهمهم وسفاهتهم ، قل: آمين
والحمد لله رب العالمين.

*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*معاتبة الكتاب!!

**مهما رأيت يا طالب العلم للكتاب من زلة فتذكر قول بشار
إذا كنت في كل الأمور معاتباً ... صديقك لم تلق الذي لا تعاتبهُ*
*وإن أنت لم تشرب مراراً على القذى ... ظمئتَ وأيُّ الناس تصفو مشاربهُ
**وتذكر قول أبي زبيد الطائي
**وأغمض للصديق عن المساوي...مخافة أن أعيش بلا صديق 

*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وأغمض للصديق عن المساوي...مخافة أن أعيش بلا صديق 
**فهذا هو الإمام الكبير، شيخ المشرق، سيد الحفاظ في عصره الذي اجتمع له الحديث والفقه والحفظ والصدق والورع والزهد. أبو إسحاق بن راهويه تزوج أرملة لأن زوجها المتوفى كانت عنده كتب الإمام الشافعي ! فقيل له : ما حملك على ذلك ؟ فقال تنكح المرأة لكتبها** . !* 
*(السير للذهبي ص 70/ج 10)
* :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*العلمُ ينهضُ بالخسيسِ إلى العلَى*** والجهلُ يقعدُ بالفتَى المنسوبِ
@@@@

**تركُ النفوسِ بلا علمٍ ولا أدبٍ ... تركُ المريضِ بلا طبٍ ولا آسِ*
*أحمد شوقي
*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*//حسن الخلق يا طالب العلم//
**قال معروف الرصافي
**إِذاما العلمُ لابسَ حسنَ خلقٍ … فرج لأهلِه خيراً كثيرا
وما إِن فازَ أكثرُنا علوماً … ولكن فازَ أسلمنا ضميرا 
وليس الغنى إِلا غِنَى العلم إِنه … لنور الفتى يجلو ظلامَ افتقارهِ 
ولا تحسبنَّ العلمَ في الناسِ منجياً … إِذا نكبت أخلاقُهم عن منارهِ 
وما العلمُ إِلا النورُ يجلو دجى العمى … لكن تزيغُ العينُ عند انكسارهِ 
فما فاسدُ الأخلاقِ بالعلمِ مفلحاً … وإِن كان بحراً زاخراً من بحارهِ*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*لا تبخل بعلمك على أحد..
**فمن كتم علما ألجم بلجام من نار ، وتذكر أن العلماء يُسئلون عن علمهم كما تُسئل الرسل عن تبليغهم لرسالة ربهم..
قال القروي..
تلقطْ شذورَ العلمِ حيثُ وجدتَها … وسلْها ولا يخجلْكَ أنكَ تسألُ
إِذا كنتَ في إِعطائِكَ المالَ فاضلاً … فإِنكَ في إِعطائكَ العلمَ أفضلُ
----------------
وكما قال أحمد بن حنبل-رضي الله عنه-
"سبيل العلم كسبيل المال كلما ازداد ازدادت زكاته"
----------------
وتذكر قول حبيبنا محمدا-صلى الله عليه وسلم-
"إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عنه عمله إلا من ثلاث :  صدقة جارية ، أو علم ينتفع به ، أو ولد صالح يدعو له"
"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع"*
*----------------
وقال الأصمعي ونسبه بعضهم لمصطفى لطفي المنفلوطي::ممصطفى لطفي المنفلوطي*
*..أول العلم الصمت ، و الثاني الاستماع ، و الثالث الحفظ ، و الرابع العمل ، و الخامس نشره...
----------------
وكما قال إمام أهل السنة أحمد
..الناس الى العلم أحوج منهم الى الطعام و الشراب ، لأن الرجل يحتاج إلى الطعام و الشراب في اليوم مرة أو مرتين ، و حاجته الى العلم بعدد أنفاسه..*
*----------------
يقول راغب السرجاني:
قال تعالى: وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلاً.. فلا تتكبر بما تعرف على من لا يعرف..
----------------*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*قال مسروق-رحمه الله-:
بحسب الرجل من العلم أن يخشى الله-عز وجل- ، وبحسب الرجل من الجهل أن يعجب بعلمه.
رواه أبو خيثمة في(العلم)بإسناد صحيح.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*يا طالب العلم سر في دربك ولا يرديك هم النعاس ، فإنهم عن الهدى بمعزل ، وعن الرشاد بمنأى ومبعد ، قلوبهم عفنة ، وعقولهم خربة ، فقد رأينا من الناس ما يحير الراس ، ويذهب الباس ، فكن حذرا ذا احتراس ، وتصيد من جواهر الفوائد والماس ، وليكن درعك القرآن وسنة من عمه العباس-صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، وحسبك قول القائل:
**وإذا أراد الله نشر فضيلةٍ ... طويت أتاح لها لسان حسود*
*==============================  ====*
*ما يضر البحر أمسى زاخراً ... إن رمى فيه غلامٌ بحجر*
*==============================  ====*
*وإذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص ... فهي الشهادة لي بأني كامل*
*==============================  ====*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*#التقوى ثم التقوى#
*
*قال بعض السلف:"الَّتقيُّ  :وقتُ الراحة له طاعة، ووقت الطاعة له راحة"

*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*#التقوى ثم التقوى#
**قال تعالى :((إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء))
وقال -جل ذكره- : ((واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله))
وقال ابن مسعود: (( ليس العلم بكثرة الرواية ، ولكن العلم الخشية )) . =====================
**قال حاتم الأصم : أصلح علاقتك بالله .. يصلح الله علاقتك بينك وبين خلقه.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*#التقوى ثم التقوى#
**لمن يقول أنا لست من أهل التقوى((اتق الله))*

*لن يتقبل الله منك ما دمت على هذا الرأي!!                ((إنما يتقبل الله من المتقين))
من يتق الله يفز بحبه                                             ((والله يحب المتقين))
لا علم نافع إلا بتقوى!                                         ((واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله))
وأين المخرج!!                                                  ((ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا))
وأين تنفيذ الوصية!!                                  ((ولقد وصينا الذين من قبلكم وإياكم ان اتقوا الله))*
*وبم سنتزود!!                                                      ((وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى))
وعلى ماذا سنتعاون!!                                              ((وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى))
**وبم سنتناجى                                                     ((وتناجوا بالبر والتقوى))*
*نعم هل سنبقى عراة بلا ملابس!!                                    ((ولباس التقوى ذلك خير))
وكيف هو أساس بنائنا                                    ((أفمن أسس بنيانه على تقوى من الله ورضوان خير أمن أسس بنيانه على شفا جرف هار))
**=================*
*وتذكر أيها المسلم : أنه ما لك من مكرم إلا ربك الأكرم فافهم ، وتذكر أن ((العاقبة للتقوى)) ،وتذكر أن الله ((هو أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة)) ، فأوصيك ونفسي بتقوى الله ، وإن كان في المقال من خطل فتذكر ((وأن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى)) ، ولا تنس أن تصلحه وكن ممن قال المولى فيه ((أو أمر بالتقوى))..*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *قال مسروق-رحمه الله-:
> بحسب الرجل من العلم أن يخشى الله-عز وجل- ، وبحسب الرجل من الجهل أن يعجب بعلمه.
> رواه أبو خيثمة في(العلم)بإسناد صحيح.*


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

يا رب وإياكم

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

أذكر وانصح نفسي واخواني الأحبة _من أي كانوا .._ بأن لا نأخذ بالنصوص ولا الأحاديث غير الصحيحة ولا نعتبر أن شيئا منها يمثل الدين الحنيف
فالضعاف ومصادر الضعاف في النصوص لا يمكن ان تكون مصدرا صحيحا يمثل هذا الدين الحنيف ، ليس مما جاء به هذا الدين ، وبالتالي لا يصح لغيرنا أن يصدقوا بأي شيء من تلكم الروايات غير الصحيحة .

----------


## محمّد بن آمنة

كلما إزداد الإنسان طاعة لله ، فتح الله عليه من ابواب العلم والإيمان ما لم يفتحه على غيره .

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

> أذكر وانصح نفسي واخواني الأحبة _من أي كانوا .._ بأن لا نأخذ بالنصوص ولا الأحاديث غير الصحيحة ولا نعتبر أن شيئا منها يمثل الدين الحنيف
> فالضعاف ومصادر الضعاف في النصوص لا يمكن ان تكون مصدرا صحيحا يمثل هذا الدين الحنيف ، ليس مما جاء به هذا الدين ، وبالتالي لا يصح لغيرنا أن يصدقوا بأي شيء من تلكم الروايات غير الصحيحة .


صدقت أخي الكريم فجل المحدثين لا يرون الأخذ بالحديث الضعيف حتى في فضائل الأعمال ، والابتعاد عنه هو عين الكمال ، والتوقف فيه هو الحال ، وأضاف إمام الفقهاء أمير الأمراء أبو حنيفة النعمان فقال نور النبوة فيه وأخذ به في فقهه ، وهذا هو الاختلال ، ومع ذلك فالحديث بضاعة لا يحكم عليها إلا من كان له فيها صناعة ، ولا يتكلم فيها إلا من له فيها سماعا ، والله نسأل أن يتقبل منا ويعفو عنا ويهدينا القناعة والاجتماع بصاحب الشفاعة كما أن يرزقنا حسن اتباعه وبره في كل ثانية وساعة آمين .

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

> كلما إزداد الإنسان طاعة لله ، فتح الله عليه من ابواب العلم والإيمان ما لم يفتحه على غيره .


زادك الله طاعة له أخي الكريم وهداك إلى صراطه المستقيم آمين.

----------

